
[FFmpeg-devel] Preliminary announcement about the current situation - Uncle_Sam
http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/ffmpeg-devel/2011-January/103536.html
======
jimwise
This is a better starting point for the politics of the situation:

[http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/ffmpeg-
devel/2011-Januar...](http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/ffmpeg-
devel/2011-January/103440.html)

------
petervandijck
Dr. Strangelove wasn't that far off, then.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Strangelove>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_hand_syndrome>

------
beoba
Looks like they're just having some repo issues. Later in the thread:
[http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/ffmpeg-
devel/2011-Januar...](http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/ffmpeg-
devel/2011-January/103571.html)

~~~
beoba
Whoops, nevermind!

